# Seko's On Ebay



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

I notice as i look on ebay a lot of watches from Japan and Singapore. I don't know if they are as good, whether they have the same insides, whether they're fakes or whether they're exactly the same. I would just like to know what you folks think or if you've had one.

Also i notice some watches have seiko JAPAN written on the clasp and also some have no boxes.

Just like to know your experiences/oppinions, Thanks


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I've owned quite a few Seiko's made in both Japan and Singapore, all genuine and they've always been great watches, always reliable, infact my Orange monster was a Singapore issue and it was accurate to +3 per day .... that commands respect given the price


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I've bought quite a few from both Japan and Singapore sellers, and have always been sent genuine, quality Seiko's. Wether they are Japan Seiko's or Singapore Seiko's they are great watches.

However, I also bought a Seiko 5 from a seller in China, and that one was a "Feiko"







. I should have known better - it had a hologram on the crystal, a heavily ribbed silver dial and the gold hands where all wrong as well.









I also had to return a Seiko WR100 with the 7S36 movement - had a faulty movement, but the seller ( Singapore ) replaced the watch with no questions - and he even covered all the extra shipping charges.So my advice to you if you are thinking of getting one off the Bay; stick with sellers from either Japan or Singapore, with good feedback. There are also good sellers in the U.K. of course! Then you should be pretty safe. Good luck!









Knut


----------



## seikoboy (Jun 24, 2006)

Strange you should mention a hologram on the crystal. My first Seiko 5 which i got from Index (the catalogue store) had a hologram on the crystal, which always struck me as strange but i took it off because it was a nuisance, good idea, i don't know but it was a good watch so perhaps certain seiko watches did have those hologram stickers on ?


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i just received a seiko 5 yesterday from a singapore seller on ebay.

i was dubious at first, but the price was right to do it and i am totally satisfied,

would even do it again.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I echo what has been said above. As long as it's not a Chinese fake you really can't go wrong with a Seiko - in terms of quality, value for money and reliability it's impossible to beat.

Just one point, though... I wouldn't have thought that seikos were expensive enough to warrant manufacturing fakes. Rolex, IWC, Omega etc. etc. yes, of course, but given that most people only spend 50 to 60 quid on a Seiko I would have thought that the market for fakes would be quite limited.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If there's money to be made the fakes will follow for sure, as for Seiko's its more of cut and shuts with the wrong hand set and dial configurations and god knows what else being sold. I've read about some horror stories


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

As with any purchase on Ebay I think you need to be very careful that you're getting goods from a reputable seller. I'm sure many Ebay sellers are good but there are plenty who will not care what goods they provide you with as long as they get paid.

People on the forum can probably let you know which sellers on Ebay they've had good experiences with. Although I have not bought any items from him I have heard that pokemonyu is very good.

Matt


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought my first Seiko off ebay, unboxed- best deal I've ever had on a watch. Was a bit nervous though.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> As with any purchase on Ebay I think you need to be very careful that you're getting goods from a reputable seller. I'm sure many Ebay sellers are good but there are plenty who will not care what goods they provide you with as long as they get paid.
> 
> People on the forum can probably let you know which sellers on Ebay they've had good experiences with. Although I have not bought any items from him I have heard that pokemonyu is very good.
> 
> Matt


I echo that I've heard Pokemonyu is very good and reliable. I've asked him a query only in the past and he was very helpful with that


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have bought from pokemonyu (Watches Ltd. in Singapore). No problems, good prices and delivery took about a week.


----------



## Hickory Wind (Jun 18, 2006)

dan18 said:


> i just received a seiko 5 yesterday from a singapore seller on ebay.
> 
> i was dubious at first, but the price was right to do it and i am totally satisfied,
> 
> would even do it again.


Hi I was thinking of buying a 5 superior from Hong Kong or Singapore hong kong first choice my only concern is taxes they state tax free (Hong kong) any advice

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I bought a Seiko Diver from a seller named EvaYung from HK. Very reliable. I'd have bought one from Roy but I only discovered his site after the event.

Andrew.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have bought from Singapore vendors "Premierworld" and "Capitalmall" with no problems and prompt delivery (some in 10 calendar days) to U.S.A. (Texas). No customs delays either.

The reputable ones offer refund if the item is not genuine and exchange if defective.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Watchcooking in the Phillipines seems good to. The photos on his listing are excellent.


----------

